# Eastbear Headlight Conversion



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm trying to get a E.B. headlight convesion on m y 89' fastback. The guy I talked to at the store told me the conversion is gonna be like $3000CDN because I need new fenders, bumper and hood to accomidate the new lights. I've seen the headlights sold for around $600 US and its just the lights and doesn't say anything about modifying the front end. Is that guy takin me for a ride or is he bang on? Any help would be awesome as I'm anticipating the conversion soon. Thx

Matt


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

little240boy said:


> I'm trying to get a E.B. headlight convesion on m y 89' fastback. The guy I talked to at the store told me the conversion is gonna be like $3000CDN because I need new fenders, bumper and hood to accomidate the new lights. I've seen the headlights sold for around $600 US and its just the lights and doesn't say anything about modifying the front end. Is that guy takin me for a ride or is he bang on? Any help would be awesome as I'm anticipating the conversion soon. Thx
> 
> Matt


Is he in a shop or a private seller because most likely he is tuggin your boat


----------



## nightwalker (Jul 31, 2003)

yeah, sounds like a crook to me.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that's a bunch of :bs: east bear headlight kit costs about 650$ and it should be a direcct replacement of the flip up headlights

http://www.store.yahoo.com/phase2motorsports/s1easbearwag.html


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

thx for your help guys. Is a direct bolt-in or is there minor modifying?


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

haha nevermind, guess I should check your link before asking dumb questions. Are these the flip or none flip ones vsp3c? Thx and sorry bout that!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

they look like this on the car... they are non flip because that's the idea behind this shit... c'mon kid use your noggin










I personally think it looks like shit


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yea, i dont really like that, i like flip lights, but i put em sleepy eye wit dat conversion, da one wit da 4 fog lights inside so u never have to move the lights agen...thats kewl.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I personally think it looks like shit


agreeed  i like what 180sx-x said.. sleepy eye w/ hella 90mm d2s.. *DROOL*


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> agreeed  i like what 180sx-x said.. sleepy eye w/ hella 90mm d2s.. *DROOL*


2nd that


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

I like the pop up ones also. Eastbear makes it look like an Acura...No thank you! The projector kit for the pop ups is like $1800 though...that's alot of cheese to dump into some headlights.


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

Speaking of the projector popup conversion, there is some guy selling them on ebay starting at $50.00. Sounds kind of fishy to me. What do you think? Here is the link


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6763&item=2460658163


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that's :bs: all the way. i researched the pop up projectors ALL winter break long..like 3 hours a day for 2 weeks. no way it costs 50bux total..

the conversion kit would include :
2 x hella 90mm HALOGEN low beam (120$)
2 x hella 90mm HALOGEN high beam (120$)
custom made projector brackets (about 50$)

the HID version.. add 500$

"Halos" @ freshalloy i blieve did a DIY of this. the hardest thing for him were the brackets.. Halos does not give out info of the conversion..and i won't either 

anyways..50$??? my arse..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I have seen maybe one non-popup projector kit that didnt look so bad, but icant remember where and i dont ave picture. SLEEPY EYE!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> agreeed  i like what 180sx-x said.. sleepy eye w/ hella 90mm d2s.. *DROOL*


finally, sum1 agrees wit me.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

this is what is says on that ebay link "just replace your stock headlamp with these new custom projector look headlamps"

if anything has the word "look" in it, its fake! they advertise it as the real deal but that shit is just SIMILAR to the good stuff, and its low quality and very shitty in most cases...


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Indeed they r


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i've noticed that too. "180sx look JDM drifter!"


----------

